# cichlid juvie



## Darla4022 (Aug 4, 2020)

can anyone id this brown colored peacock please, Im trying to stock with all males.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't see a brown colored fish, but maybe one of the hybrid novelty "Peacocks". If the fish has been hormoned for temporary color, as they often are sold, you can't really know if male or not.


----------

